# House & Garage update.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well I have been getting alot of people asking how the house and garage is coming along.. Well to cut a long story short it getting there and taking up all my free detailing time which will be changing soon (hopefully) Outside, the house is now dashed and the windows are in we are laying the curbs for the yard and drive and getting ready to lay the patio at the back. the front door and garage doors will be arriving in the next week or so, so this should make things look alot tidier! As yet I have no idea what to do with the front of the house pathing brick imprinted concrete, tarmac who knows!!! just as long as I can clean cars!.

Inside the concrete screed is down and the internal plastering is done the alarm is fitted and the internal doors will go on as soon as the house is secure!




























Here are the views! From the front!



















And at the back!










Now for the important bit.. the garage! I have the plaster done floor laid and an insulated roller door ordered. the boiler is in here so it will keep it warm and have fitted a toilet area and hot and cold water!! I never have to leave!!!





































I just can't wait until its finished now I have to start tiling ready for the kitchen and bathroom :doublesho this is one job I hate!!

Hope u like! It would be a good place for a DW meet?!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Beautiful Ronnie:thumb: 

DW meet? From the pictures it seems to me it's the ideal place for the national meet inclusive of B&B 

You get what you deserve in this life:wave:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats beautiful.Its massive.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

beautiful location.enjoy and be lucky in your new home :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

That looks fantastic Ronnie. Lovely house & perfectly kitted out garage and it looks like its in a stunning location aswell. Enjoy


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looking very nice


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks fantastic


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Nice House & Garage*

wonder which will be completed first hehe


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks lovely, can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Superb! What a project - look forward to more updates


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

You certainly look like you have made good progress and will be in before too long. Looks like a great location and also you are going to have a great detailing den :thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking nice ronnie...:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

are you a billionairre? haha

garage looks awesome, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

that looks very impressive mate. top job :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice - good looking design. Are you painting the outside as well?


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Ronnie, is it a self build.

Greg


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> You certainly look like you have made good progress and will be in before too long. Looks like a great location and also you are going to have a great detailing den :thumb:


Yea we hope to be complete in about 6-8 weeks so ther is a big push at the moment!!



Bigpikle said:


> very nice - good looking design. Are you painting the outside as well?


No, I have dashed the house so no maintenance needed!!!



samm said:


> Ronnie, is it a self build.
> 
> Greg


I have a builder overseeing everything, we actually bought it off him so he has been a big help.

Thanks guys for the great coments much appreciated I will need a bit of advice soon as regards to kitting out the garage so wil keep u posted!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

BLOODY MASSIVE lol looking good Ronnie, that big Manitou booked in for a detail? I'm sure we can all give something to the Megs Endurance fund..


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

great looking house with wonderful views but having all that space thought you might have built a double garage instead of a single


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Fantastic mate really like all of that

Oh to have the space and funds


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

surgemaster said:


> great looking house with wonderful views but having all that space thought you might have built a double garage instead of a single


All I can say is watch this space!:thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

As I said when I was around at the house, it's looking well, can't wait for it to be finished so I can detail my car in your garage


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

a real life grand design  top work Ronnie


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> All I can say is watch this space!:thumb:


what you mean SWMBO says you can have another storeroom that tells itself it's a garage? :doublesho 

oh & which space is that?


----------



## Ollie_247 (Mar 18, 2007)

wow what a great looking house good luck with the finish touches


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

surgemaster said:


> what you mean SWMBO says you can have another storeroom that tells itself it's a garage? :doublesho
> 
> oh & which space is that?


Tell me about it!!! No thankfully the garage is solely for ME to play in!!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

^thats the way to keep it!
Nice house and garage ur building there m8, looking forward to the DW summer meet there!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome house mate


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah Ronnie some serious amount of room for a dw barbecue...lol


----------



## Big Ash (Feb 4, 2008)

I would adore my garage to be that empty mines got loads of junk, don't let your's get that way


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ronnie that look great ...


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Very, very nice :thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Excellent Ronnie, the house is gorgeous and thats some garage, nice and wide 

Where abouts are you building if you dont mind me asking, thats a beautiful spot (Im a Portadown man originally myself :thumb


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

tim said:


> Excellent Ronnie, the house is gorgeous and thats some garage, nice and wide
> 
> Where abouts are you building if you dont mind me asking, thats a beautiful spot (Im a Portadown man originally myself :thumb


just outside tandragee! heading near Clare


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks great Ronnie, may you have good health to enjoy it.


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

house looks great, your not far from me.


----------

